# Issue with 600ex flash



## NYCPHOTO (May 15, 2013)

So I just bought the 600ex flash to use with my 5D3.

On assignment for the week...works like a charm.

Then in the middle of a shoot...it stops working in E-TTL mode..and only shows TTL

No way to get it to back...pressed clear...removed batteries...will on do TTL

Call Canon CPS...we go thru the drill but nothing helps...they suggest I return it.

I bring it back to B&H...give me a new one...no questions asked.

put some batteries in...works just fine.

This time...within an hour of using it on the job...same thing...switches from E-TTL to TTL

Call Canon CPS...no suggestions.

Anyone else have this happen. And if you have...did you find a fix?

Thanks...Arnie

BTW..I was using the original canon off camera flash cord both times it stopped working...but used the 1st flash for 2 jobs with the off camera flash cord without problem.


----------



## Wildfire (May 16, 2013)

I think this can happen if there are problems with the connection from the camera hotshoe to the flash. Maybe your flash cord is damaged and you should try a different one.


----------



## NYCPHOTO (May 16, 2013)

The problem is I cannot get the flash to work get back into ETTL mode...

I've removed the batteries...I turned it on off camera and on camera without the off camera cord and it stays in TTL

I really feel stupid returning a second flash if there is a quck fix.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2013)

Anything here? 

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=430086


----------



## NYCPHOTO (May 16, 2013)

Well it's good to see it's not just me.

CPS acted like they never heard of this happening.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2013)

NYCPHOTO said:


> Well it's good to see it's not just me.
> CPS acted like they never heard of this happening.



Yeah, you're always the first one...then there's a firmware update just for you. :


----------



## wickidwombat (May 16, 2013)

one of my 580 exII flashes has done this once,
took the flash off cleaned the contacts with my shirt put it back on
and its been fine since


----------



## David-D (Sep 6, 2016)

This exact issue just happened to me last week.
Pretty sure it's the Flash Unit cause I have tried other 600ex-RT on the camera and all works fine. Have tried the problem 600ex-rt on another camera and same issue (can't get to ETTL mode).
I can set the 600ex-rt to ETTL but as soon as I 1/2 press the shutter on the camera, it will change back to TTL. If I use it the 600ex-rt in remove mode (slave), then I can use it in ETTL mode. 

May have to send the 600ex-rt in for repair


----------

